# Where's everyone get NorthFace products?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wife wants a new jacket... I found a site but it looks SKETCHY...

www.nfoutlet.org ? It's a north face outlet but the prices are so low, they are sketchy low, and if you look at the site's info pages they are all gibberish... seems sketchy. Don't want to waste $ on a scam site but, if those are legit prices then Im going to buy several... lol

Seems too good to be true to me.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I buy mine from a local sporting goods store here. Usually 20-30 cheaper than anywhere I've found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well I think that site is a scam site. Got to be. I emailed NF & they said they never heard of it or had any affiliation with it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wish this company was still around


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah its a fake. from scambook:

www.nfoutlet.org looks like the North Face company outlet store but it is not. It is an organization in China that may be dealing counterfeit goods. I am working with my credit card company and hope not to lose my $89.
Wish I'd seen this report:
http://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.northfaceoutlet.com


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Man that sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah I figured it was too good to be true. $100 for a $250 jacket... somethings not right.

I did however find a different brand @ Bass Pro. Looks just like the north face, same system 3 in 1 for $80 on sale. She'll probably be getting that instead.. lol.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

I usually see northface at my local bass pro and academy


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

Sikes and Kohns is were I got mine they have tons of stuff there. Their main one is in troy,Alabama but they might have a internet site.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nah no website


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

My daughter wanted a NF for her birthday. We went to Basspro and after seeing the prices I told her she was smoking crack if she thought I was going to pay that much for a little flimsy jacket. I only payed $70 for my Carhart . She wound up getting a Columbia for $40


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah. I mean for a kid no way, but an adult who isnt going to grow out of it, it's really not bad for what you get.

3 Jackets essentially, and it has a lifetime warenty. So when you look at it that way $250 isnt bad. I paid $100 for my browning goose-down jacket 15 years ago. I bought it really big, so I can actually still wear it today, and its still in good shape. Even 15 years later. So you get what you pay for.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Every sports store here carries an entire line if it here......but we are up north too...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well here too but. They are all the same price too lol. I was hoping to find somewhere cheaper online.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I've bought NorthFace from Cabelas when it's on clearance, but typically they are overpriced.


----------



## nickbdavis21 (May 24, 2010)

www.moosejaw.com has some on sale right now


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Backcountry.com has them on sale at certain times


----------

